# Rick Carlisle on Mavericks' pulse after 10 games: 'I think it sucks'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Pro golfers like to say that you can't win a tournament in the first round, but you sure can lose it.
> 
> So if you're looking for a breakdown of the Mavericks' opening 10 games, all you really need to know is that, despite what their coach says, they set the table pretty nicely for the next 10 games, which will be of far greater importance.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/basketball/mavs/stories/111910dnspomavslede.426a06a.html


----------

